

Amazon EBS mySQL Disk Throughput - edmarferreira
http://mysqldba.blogspot.com/2011/09/amazon-ebs-mysql-disk-throughput-and.html

======
dmk23
That's exactly why it is a bad idea to use most cloud systems when you need
high database performance.

With our own hardware in our own colo we can optimize performance to exactly
suit our system needs. The biggest benefit is being able to eliminate I/O
bottlenecks with SSD storage for transactional apps and use larger 3TB drives
for data archiving.

